# bank line



## bill mc guire (Jun 10, 2010)

looking for any info on william harding ( tonto ) who was a deck cadet on M.V. teviotbank in 1973 i rember he had a bout with malaria i think on our way to indonesia & was promoted to acting third mate after the mate who was i think called ian booker payed off with a bad cut to his hand after a particularly boistrus party.


----------



## RayParry (Mar 26, 2009)

*Tonto*

Hi Bill
I did my induction with Tonto ar Riversdale tech in 1970, and then met up with him again at Shields when we did mates together in 76. he was going out with a nurse from Shields when fe fell asleep one night and died through carbon monoxide poisoning due to a bad gas fire at his flat in Roker Park Sunderland
Ray Parry


----------



## Calm C (Sep 23, 2006)

*Tonto*

Sailed with a 2nd mate called Tonto on the Inverbank in 1975. He came from Liverpool and was quite a character-able to make up new, appropriate words for any song at the drop of a hat. Also had a wealth of songs about Liverpool which I still find myself remembering on occasion. Really sad to think of ending like that even if it is'nt the same person.


----------



## gright (Dec 17, 2010)

Ray Parry.Were you 2O on the Lindenbank the voyage before before she hit a reef?I was 6Eng. and paid off in Liverpool in Jan 1975.My name is Graham Wright.


----------



## RayParry (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Graham, yes I was on the Lindenbank around then. I believe it was the final trip before she went aground.


----------



## gright (Dec 17, 2010)

RayParry said:


> Hi Graham, yes I was on the Lindenbank around then. I believe it was the final trip before she went aground.


Time flies doesn’t it.lol. Hope you are well.


----------

